

FreedomBox 144% funded on Kickstarter - winthrowe
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/721744279/push-the-freedombox-foundation-from-0-to-60-in-30?ref=live

======
winthrowe
See Also <http://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox>
<https://freedomboxfoundation.org/>

